# Abuse of the "Thanks System"



## ekool

The Thanks System was requested by users and we installed it. Since then, a few people who seem to believe that simply because they don't like a feature (or that the feature is susceptible to abuse) it should not be allowed.

I disagree. Almost every feature on this site can be abused by the wrong person, or someone with malicious intent. You can spam threads, posts, pictures, PM's, etc. Obviously most of the regulars here see that this is wrong and use the features and tools as they were intended. Those that do not usually find themselves banned.

Should the thanks system be any different? When used properly it is a valuable tool. You can search for posts by a certain user that other people have thanked him for... when this system is used properly those posts are generally going to be the ones with the most helpful information in them.

When abused, the system becomes worthless.

We are asking you to use the system as it is intended. If you don't like the system, don't use it... don't thank people for worthless posts. Don't thank people just to spam it up. You are ruining a feature for eveyrone else on the site that does use it and enjoy it. 

In the future, when we see rampant "thanks" being distributed or requested, we will nuke all the thanks that you have. There is no reason to try and bring down this feature simply because you personally don't like it. Please consider other people's needs and wants and don't put yourself before them. Respect the site and the goals we have here to build a friendly and helpful place... we'll all be better off for it.


----------



## Josh66

ekool said:


> You can search for posts by a certain user that other people have thanked him for...



How?

I see the new "Find All Thanked Posts" option in the search menu, but that gives you ALL thanked posts.  How do you narrow _that_ down to only those made by one member?


EDIT
I see that you can look it up in the member's profile...  Is there a way to do it from the search menu?


----------



## ekool

O|||||||O said:


> ekool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can search for posts by a certain user that other people have thanked him for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> I see the new "Find All Thanked Posts" option in the search menu, but that gives you ALL thanked posts.  How do you narrow _that_ down to only those made by one member?
Click to expand...


The helpful part is to find all the posts by a person that other users have thanked them for. For example, I've been thanked twice... if I happen to make a helpful post to another user, they may say... "Hrmmmm this guy has great info, I wonder what other posts he's made that other people found really helpful" and they can search for that. It beats searching all my posts... some might be off-topic, or not so great... so hopefully the "Find all thanked posts by ekool" narrows down that search for them and speeds up finding whatever they are looking for.


----------



## ekool

O|||||||O said:


> EDIT
> I see that you can look it up in the member's profile...  Is there a way to do it from the search menu?



There is, click on Search and "Find all Thanked Posts"

The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - Search Results

Once certain people quit throwing them around like candy, that will be a much more useful tool.


----------



## Josh66

ekool said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> I see that you can look it up in the member's profile...  Is there a way to do it from the search menu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is, click on Search and "Find all Thanked Posts"
> 
> The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - Search Results
> 
> Once certain people quit throwing them around like candy, that will be a much more useful tool.
Click to expand...


Yes, but that gives you ALL of the thanked posts - 234 of them as I type this, I'm sure that number will climb very quickly.  Once you get _those_ results, is there a way to narrow it down further?

It doesn't look like there is..., but it would be nice.


----------



## ekool

O|||||||O said:


> ekool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> I see that you can look it up in the member's profile...  Is there a way to do it from the search menu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is, click on Search and "Find all Thanked Posts"
> 
> The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - Search Results
> 
> Once certain people quit throwing them around like candy, that will be a much more useful tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but that gives you ALL of the thanked posts - 234 of them as I type this, I'm sure that number will climb very quickly.  Once you get _those_ results, is there a way to narrow it down further?
> 
> It doesn't look like there is..., but it would be nice.
Click to expand...


Nope, just the user profile page and that search link.


----------



## Dmitri

Where did all my thanks go? I was closing in on 100, and now I feel like the ugly girl at the ball...


----------



## abraxas

ArizonaSun said:


> Thats terrible who will dance with you now?



I still won't.


----------



## Dmitri

ArizonaSun said:


> lol you typed that before I took it back
> 
> lol you still got one last thank you in



I only have three now. That's only one more than ekool... how embarrassing


----------



## ekool

Dmitri said:


> ArizonaSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol you typed that before I took it back
> 
> lol you still got one last thank you in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have three now. That's only one more than ekool... how embarrassing
Click to expand...


Quality > Quantity


----------



## Dmitri

ekool said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArizonaSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol you typed that before I took it back
> 
> lol you still got one last thank you in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have three now. That's only one more than ekool... how embarrassing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quality > Quantity
Click to expand...


If by "quality" you mean the ability to take away others thanks :er:


----------



## Dmitri

ArizonaSun said:


> I used to just go right down the page and thank everyone equally because I didn't want them to feel left out.
> 
> it was sad when some people had only one or two thanks and others had like eighty.




I hear ya. Its like "Be polite and thankful, but not TOO polite and TOO thankful". Our overlord has decreed just how thankful we can be in a day.


----------



## Josh220

I had one but someone took it away.


----------



## Dagwood56

I jumped on board the thanks band wagon as a way to rebel because I am *greatly opposed to "labeling"* and I feel that is what the thanks system is\or will end up doing. New members will see a high thank you count below a members name and assume that it means the person must know more than someone else and soon members with low thank you counts will fall even farther behind thus causing a type of uneeded social competition.


----------



## NateS

I'm sorry, but I had to post this....I can't help but laugh at the fact that abraxas thanked the original post in this thread.  Oh the sweet irony.


----------



## Hobbes

Oh pfft the word thanks means nothing and worth even less I mean everytime when I am working I would thank people like a million times but did I really mean it when I thanked them? Absolutely not! xD

btw what happened to the post counter? I have been having the same post count for days now even after I have posted several times in different topics... has someone frozen my post count or what?


----------



## clarinetJWD

ArizonaSun said:


> I used to just go right down the page and thank everyone equally because I didn't want them to feel left out.
> 
> it was sad when some people had only one or two thanks and others had like eighty.



Strange, since I noticed a thread where you thanked everyone...except me!


----------



## terri

Hobbes said:


> btw what happened to the post counter? I have been having the same post count for days now even after I have posted several times in different topics... has someone frozen my post count or what?


If you're posting in this OT forum, the Gaming forum or Welcomes, those forums have disabled the post count.


----------



## abraxas

Dagwood56 said:


> I jumped on board the thanks band wagon as a way to rebel because I am *greatly opposed to "labeling"* and I feel that is what the thanks system is\or will end up doing. New members will see a high thank you count below a members name and assume that it means the person must know more than someone else and soon members with low thank you counts will fall even farther behind thus causing a type of uneeded social competition.



That pretty much covers that issue.


----------



## abraxas

clarinetJWD said:


> ArizonaSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to just go right down the page and thank everyone equally because I didn't want them to feel left out.
> 
> it was sad when some people had only one or two thanks and others had like eighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, since I noticed a thread where you thanked everyone...except me!
Click to expand...


Sorry, thank you.

You would to have had to participate in "Sex in Photography" or another such giddy-giggly thread enmasse.

Or Word Association


----------



## clarinetJWD

I was far too addicted to Word Association a while back, and I just don't have the time for it anymore 



abraxas said:


> clarinetJWD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArizonaSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to just go right down the page and thank everyone equally because I didn't want them to feel left out.
> 
> it was sad when some people had only one or two thanks and others had like eighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, since I noticed a thread where you thanked everyone...except me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, thank you.
> 
> You would to have had to participate in "Sex in Photography" or another such giddy-giggly thread enmasse.
> 
> Or Word Association
Click to expand...


----------



## abraxas

clarinetJWD said:


> I was far too addicted to Word Association a while back, and I just don't have the time for it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarinetJWD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, since I noticed a thread where you thanked everyone...except me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, thank you.
> 
> You would to have had to participate in "Sex in Photography" or another such giddy-giggly thread enmasse.
> 
> Or Word Association
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Joe, if I may.  'tis a fine addiction, much better than many others that many others suffer. I do understand.  With that being said, it is with great forethought and consideration, that I press the "Thanks" button in gracious, yet humble compensation for affirmation in conquering my passing challenge in overcoming my own WA compulsion.

I must cut this post short and make haste while the night is young in order to use today's three thank you wishes wisely.

I do hope, with all the best, this helps your credibility, for I, and others will see you have made valuable contributiuons.  -- It's not just a popularity contest you know.


----------



## clarinetJWD

:lmao:


----------



## ArizonaSun

Well I've already spent my 3 thank you bucks today


----------



## Hobbes

ArizonaSun said:


> Well I've already spent my 3 thank you bucks today



hahaha! At least you could thank THREE times a day I think I am only allowed to thank once! xD :mrgreen: and I just spent it thanking Clarinet course he/she seems to need one


----------



## abraxas

Hobbes said:


> ArizonaSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've already spent my 3 thank you bucks today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! At least you could thank THREE times a day I think I am only allowed to thank once! xD :mrgreen: and I just spent it thanking Clarinet course he/she seems to need one
Click to expand...


You are being spanked young Hobbes!

Your thanks are not deemed good enough as you share them in an inappropriate and unapproved manner by those in charge of the thanking machine and other such gizmos, gadgets and glittery objects.

You'll have to forge another strategy.


----------



## Hobbes

abraxas said:


> You are being spanked young Hobbes!
> 
> Your thanks are not deemed good enough as you share them in an inappropriate and unapproved manner by those in charge of the thanking machine and other such gizmos, gadgets and glittery objects.
> 
> You'll have to forge another strategy.



Oh look who is talking now -.-
I know my thanks are worth as much as the thing most people do in their bathrooms in the morning but I really doubt yours are worth whole a lot more either, Sir.


----------



## abraxas

Hobbes said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being spanked young Hobbes!
> 
> Your thanks are not deemed good enough as you share them in an inappropriate and unapproved manner by those in charge of the thanking machine and other such gizmos, gadgets and glittery objects.
> 
> You'll have to forge another strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look who is talking now -.-
> I know my thanks are worth as much as the thing most people do in their bathrooms in the morning but I really doubt yours are worth whole a lot more either, Sir.
Click to expand...


Actually, everytime that moronic little button is pushed by anyone, it's a superficial gesture with zero meaning.  As well as an insult to some people that really have a clue and know what they are talking about that have zero "Thanks", it's just a rating device to fool the photographically illiterate in to thinking this there is some additional insite this site may possess.

IMO, your "Thanks" button pushes have considerably more value than any of the other "Thanks" on this board.  

It's just a popularity contest. Quite hilarious.


----------



## ArizonaSun

abraxas said:


> Quite hilarious.


If you become a paid subscriber, i bet they will listen to you and take down the thank yous.


----------



## abraxas

ArizonaSun said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> If you become a paid subscriber, i bet they will listen to you and take down the thank yous.
Click to expand...


Intriguing thought, and likely that money would solve this nincompoopery, after all, TPF is no longer here for the love of the craft, just the bucks.

-


----------



## Corry

ArizonaSun said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> If you become a paid subscriber, i bet they will listen to you and take down the thank yous.
Click to expand...


Doubt it.


----------



## manaheim

Oh ... we stickied ... THIS?!

BAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...

Ok, that's just freakin' classic.


----------



## Dominantly

EKOOL....

You wouldnt happen to be an administrator on any other sites would you? The name is the same as the founder of a car forum I know of. Unless we have a few Ekools running around as Admins on sites.


----------



## Dmitri

Dominantly said:


> EKOOL....
> 
> You wouldnt happen to be an administrator on any other sites would you? The name is the same as the founder of a car forum I know of. Unless we have a few Ekools running around as Admins on sites.



Thats him.


----------



## Dominantly

well, bobs my frickin uncle.

From SRT's to Camera weirdos.... You do it all Ekool.


----------



## unpopular

Can I please say one thing about this:

derrrrrrrrrrrp!


----------



## Forkie

I don't even know what the Thanks System is.


----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> I don't even know what the Thanks System is.



Perhaps because this thread is over five years old???


----------



## Forkie

sm4him said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what the Thanks System is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because this thread is over five years old???
Click to expand...


Haha, oops...


----------



## Fudd

Forkie said:


> I don't even know what the Thanks System is.


Don't feel bad. I was about to say/ask the same thing. lol


----------

